# Acoustic Dynamics



## gold333 (Jul 21, 2008)

On a generic completely open exhaust system: If one wanted to keep the loud clear overrun crackle from the exhaust but reduce the excessive booming low down bass sound around 500-2000 rpm, would it be adviseable to:


Place a small muffler on the central section of the exhaust, or place it at the end?

All other things being equal.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the crackle is the sound you generally dont want, its the raspie bad sound that comes off coffee can civic's

the deep low rumble is the right sound to be coming from an RB motor

but i guess if you want that nasty raspy sound use a straight pipe no muffler, since the muffler is what muffles that raspy crackly sound... 

also that high pitch crackly rasp will get you more attention than the low deep rumble will, and not the kind of attention you want...

cops will hear it and pull you over, car people will lol at the rasp, and girls who dont know any better will be all like " oooo its a skyline... why is the wheel on the wrong side"


----------



## gold333 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shadao said:


> the crackle is the sound you generally dont want, its the raspie bad sound that comes off coffee can civic's
> 
> the deep low rumble is the right sound to be coming from an RB motor
> 
> ...



I thought I had made the question as clear as I could make it.

This -is- a straight pipe with no mufflers on a V6 24V. The bass rattles the car enourmously. The high notes of the exhaust are entirely acceptable.

Again, where to place a mufler to eliminate the enourmous drone/bass around idle (500-2500rpm). Center or rear?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

V6? 24v?

so you have what car?

GTR35? or G35,G36,G37

and you want to make it sound like a raspy honda...

unfortuneatly those raspy sounds dont come from engines that have real power... and if you want that sound like i said straight pipe... but i guess if that doesnt work put a nice restrictive muffler on it, and it makes no difference where you put it...

honestly you astound me


----------



## gold333 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shadao said:


> V6? 24v?
> 
> so you have what car?
> 
> ...


This car isn't a nissan, this very question has been posted on 15 different global forums (evo, suby, maserati, nissan, alfa, ferrari, porsche, bmw). 

It does make a difference as low frequency waves have long wave lengths therefore placement of the muffler makes a difference.

Don't you love it how when no one knows the answer to a technical question they instinctively blow their mouths offering their "opinions". Who asked you for your opinion?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol, go eat a cabage 

so tell me then, what car do you have? and why the fuck did you come here asking for help if its not a GTR, and its not a nissan?

while in most cases its nearly impossible to have a stupid question, i think you have actually found one...

if you claim to understand how sound waves work then why the fuck are you asking for help... oh i know why, because you dont know shit... thats why you are trying to have a chainsaw sounding car... 

lemmie guess your a 16yr old fan boi ricer who wants his car to sound like ass...

im sorry but go ask for help in some other forum because you wont get the answer you want here...

you are trying to get a v6 to sound like a raspy 4cyl... and the reason they are all raspy is because they either run a straight pipe, or they run a coffee can fart muffler...

and that muffler if they use it is prolly a hollowed out piece of junk...

and since its also obvious you know NOTHING about cars you should sell it and get a moped, the whole point of a muffler is to muffle the sound, and usually that means it removes the high pitch rasp...

if i take off the muffler from my DD o3 dodge neon and went with a straight pipe i would get all that raspy nastyniess you so desire... but a straight pipe on a GTR32 will just sound loud and bassy because its the engine that makes the sound... not the muffler or exhaust

so unless you swap out your v6 for a 4banger you are unfortunealty stuck with a rumblin car... 

im still astonished thaty you want your car to sound like shit


----------



## gold333 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shadao said:


> lol, go eat a cabage
> 
> so tell me then, what car do you have? and why the fuck did you come here asking for help if its not a GTR, and its not a nissan?
> 
> ...



Easy there skippy,

On every other forum this question got an adult and constructive answer.

You are the only person so far to react in this preteen manner.

Thank you for your insults. I refuse to insult you.

Have a great day.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you did insult me, which is why i reacted the way i did...

and i did give you an answer but since it wasnt what you wanted to hear, you wont listen to me...

and you know, im not the most knowledgable person out there, but i know a hell of a lot more than you, and its all based on common sense...

in fact i have a solution to your problem, and its so simple and has nothing to do with a muffler or any exhaust system out there...

but since you want to have your car sound like a chainsaw i dont think you deserve to know


----------



## wind in my hair (Jul 28, 2008)

*I have a Question*

I have been looking for this car for months online for a GTR Nissan Lease and i found this company
that i ordered it through they were able to find me the exact car i was looking for. 
I am a picky person i wanted some hard things to find and they found it for me thier Residual value and prices were great if you have time check out this site and let me know what you think about it. im a bit iffy 
Here is the Link to the Lease Please reply let me know what you think


----------

